# Mail qui se déconnecte régulièrement.



## Laurent.68 (18 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis à la recherche d'une solution sans doute toute simple pour un problème tout simple également. Enfin je l'espère.

Je m'explique :

Mon application Mail tourne en permanence, à intervalle régulier, elle se connecte et vérifie mon courrier.
Hors souvent, une fenêtre apparait me demandant mon mot de passe. (Celui du compte mail)

Alors soit je le rentre dans cette fenêtre, soit j'affiche Mail, clique (gauche+droit)
sur le compte déconnecté, un menu s'ouvre, et je sélectionne "Connecter <<Laurent>>"

Du coup, il peut à nouveau relever le courrier tout seul à intervalle régulier jusqu'à ce qu'il me redemande à nouveau mon mot de passe. Ca peut arriver 3 4 fois par jour.


Alors pour les infos :

Je tourne sous Mac OS 10 Snow Leopard
J'ai 2 comptes mail de configurés. 
Ce sont des comptes mail Hotmail.
Le problème arrive sur les 2 comptes. 
Ce n'est pas forcement les 2 comptes en même temps qui se déconnectent.
L'intervalle de relève du courrier est de 5 minutes.
C'est chiant...

Est ce que ce problème parle à quelqu'un?

Je vous remercie de m'avoir lu jusqu'au bout. 

Et on déménage dans "Internet et réseau"

Edit : Désolé pour la mauvaise Catégorie. 

Edit 2 : J'ai oublié de préciser que lorsque Mail est deconnécté, la connection internet elle, est toujours active, aucun souci avec Safari par exemple.


----------



## philk34 (19 Juillet 2010)

slt j'ai le même pbs que toi, mail me demande mon mot de passe messagerie tous les 2/3 relevés et je n'ai pas la soluce si qqls là suis preneur @+


----------



## julienbur (19 Juillet 2010)

J'ai le même problème.


----------



## Trulex (20 Juillet 2010)

Idem chez moi


----------



## philk34 (20 Juillet 2010)

on est plein à avoir ce pbs et pas de soluces )
Cela m'arrive avec OSX 10.5.11 et aussi sur 10.6.4.
Le mot de passe s'efface carrément dès fois du compte mail, je suis obligé de le retaper
dans le compte.
Voilou pour moi pour faire avancer le schmilblick, mais si qqls à la soluce suis preneur
@+


----------



## Aozera (20 Juillet 2010)

Je pense que c'est lié à Hotmail, j'ai le même problème et seule cette boîte est touchée. Aucun problème avec les comptes Gmail.


----------



## philk34 (21 Juillet 2010)

moi pas de compte hotmail juste compte FAI (3) - Orange -Free-Bbox 
et c'est juste le compte de messagerie de Free qui me demande ce mot de passe.
Le plus chiant c'est que cela est aléatoire mais récurent.
@ Phil


----------



## philk34 (22 Juillet 2010)

bon une soluce qui semble avoir résolu le pbs , il faut allez dans les réglages de compte, onglet "avancé" et vérifier que "authentification" est bien sur "mot de passe" et non sur "pop authentifié".
Enfin c'est bizarre que ce compte est "bougé" alors que les autres non et qu'avant il marchait nickel.
Voilou @+


----------



## FERDINAND (22 Juillet 2010)

philk34 a dit:


> bon une soluce qui semble avoir résolu le pbs , il faut allez dans les réglages de compte, onglet "avancé" et vérifier que "authentification" est bien sur "mot de passe" et non sur "pop authentifié".
> Enfin c'est bizarre que ce compte est "bougé" alors que les autres non et qu'avant il marchait nickel.
> Voilou @+


Bonjour à tous,
Moi aussi j'ai ce problème et je me suis dépêché d'appliquer la solution préconisée par philk34, hélas sans résultat


----------



## philk34 (22 Juillet 2010)

pour moi cela a marché, enfin pour l'instant .
essaie de recréer ce compte dans mail ?
Bon courage 
@+


----------



## Laurent.68 (26 Juillet 2010)

Ha mince, j'avais pas vu que ce post avait tellement bougé... :sleep:

Bon, je vois que je ne suis pas tout seul dans ce cas... Ca a un coté rassurant. 

Pour ma part, j'ai demandé à quelques personnes de mon boulot qui tournent également sur Mac : 1 en gmail aucun souci, 1 autre sous Yahoo avec souci.

Je vais tenter la solution proposée au dessus, on verra.

En tous cas, merci de partager ce qu'il se passe de votre coté. 

Edit : Bon, ben... J'étais déjà sur "Mot de passe"... :/


----------



## Over--Champi (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, je tourne sur OS X Lion et j'ai le meme problème.  Je ne trouve aucune solution.


----------



## labernee (12 Novembre 2011)

Salut,

Avez vous essayé de configurer vos comptes free, orange ou autre en IMAP ?
Ca marche beaucoup mieux avec FREE.

Bonne soirée

Bernard


----------



## Over--Champi (12 Novembre 2011)

Non, je n'ai pas essayer, pouvez-vous m'indiquer comment effectuer la manipulation SVP. MERCI


----------



## labernee (13 Novembre 2011)

Vous ajoutez un nouveau compte dans mail.app, vous choisissez dans la liste déroulante le protocole IMAP, 

Serveur de réception

Nom d&#8217;hôte : imap.free.fr
Nom d&#8217;utilisateur : votreLogin SANS LE »@free.fr » 
Mot de passe : votre mot de passe.

vous cochez case SSL et authentification = mot de passe

Section « Serveur d&#8217;envoi (SMTP)

Nom d&#8217;hôte : smtp.free.fr
Nom d&#8217;utilisateur : RIEN
Mot de passe : RIEN

Et voilà


----------



## Over--Champi (13 Novembre 2011)

Merci.


----------



## Greghouse (2 Juillet 2012)

Même problème avec mon compte yahoo depuis quelques jours, qui est en Imap  ... je retape le code, mais quelques minutes après, ça recommence....

Je suis allé sur le site de yahoo pour voir si ça ne venait pas de là : en rentrant mon nom et mon identifiant (les mêmes que sous mail !), je n'ai aucun problème pour accéder à mes mails....

Je pense avoir tout paramétré correctement (en fait, le mac l'a fait tout seul, me demandant uniquement mon adresse mail et mon mot de passe)....

J'ai même supprimé la boite pour la recréer ensuite : rien n'y a fait


----------



## Camille 02343402 (29 Août 2021)

Bonjour, même problème et encore plus bizarre aujourd'hui mes 3 boites mails se sont déconnectés et j'ai retapé le mdp de l'une d'entre elles et par magie les 3 se sont reconnectées en même temps alors qu'elles ne sont absolument pas liées...


----------

